# Some random tang/malawi pics



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

cc


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

love the comp great shot


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

some nice shots....got a nice DOF. Try cropping in some more...I'd like to see some tighter shots of the fish.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice. What's #4? A Tropheops?


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

sorry for late reply, the pic in 4 is a Labeotropheus fuelleborni "OB"

thanks for the comments.
cc


----------



## Drowned (Mar 16, 2009)

Your gobies are great Would love to have some!


----------



## Cole1309 (Feb 5, 2006)

Holy freeeeeholy that Labeotropheus fuelleborni OB is saaweet. jeez Its pretty. Male?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

whats the OB blue mbuna lookin one *CrazyCichlid*.....cant tell from that angle...pretty fish :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

BRANT13 said:


> whats the OB blue mbuna lookin one *CrazyCichlid*.....cant tell from that angle...pretty fish :thumb:


Wise one says.. seek answer from above.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> BRANT13 said:
> 
> 
> > whats the OB blue mbuna lookin one *CrazyCichlid*.....cant tell from that angle...pretty fish :thumb:
> ...


lol sorry im blind


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

ooh, pretty! What flavor is your goby?

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------

